
Announcing remote system call support on bare metal - lelf
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.rumpkernel.user/627
======
ahomescu1
Title should probably mention that this is about rump kernels for NetBSD/xen.

------
Klasiaster
very interessting stuff and I hope it takes off as the driver problem is
keeping people away from running a different kernel - and you can even decide
whether to run in kernel mode or not. imagine what else would then be possible
with so much code reuse :) also they make a point with safety and ease of
development (testing in userspace, valgrind)

